# How do I get my Windows 98 out of Safe Mode????



## silver2579 (Sep 23, 2004)

I uninstalled a lot of my kid sister's games off my PC and it went into Safe Mode automatically. How can I get it back to normal? All my icons and web pages now open up huge!! It's very annoying. PLease help!!!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Restore your Registry to a previous date. 

In ME, Start->Programs->Accessories->System Tools->System Restore.

In Windows 9x, press F8 during startup to enter the advanced startup menu. Select Safe Mode Command prompt. At the prompt type the following:

Scanreg /Restore

Press Enter. Select a date where the system was functional, and press Enter. If successful, restart the computer.


----------

